# v.routledge user name on this board used to own my horse known as dan



## vicky18 (5 April 2011)

looking for the previous owner of my horse dan., she posted on horse and hound looking for him. sent mess but she has not been on since 09. im despreate to trace her so any help please.


----------



## hunting mad (5 April 2011)

In which area is she?


----------



## vicky18 (5 April 2011)

in the barnsley area. thx for your reply


----------



## jhoward (5 April 2011)

admin/TFC cant give you any info due to data protection, but an email address would of been registered you could ask if they would forward an email on from you?? 

also an ip addy should be attached to the acount, if they are feeling really nice they may do a little google search and see if theres anything in the public domain they can tell you.. such as an advert for something. 

also try googling the user name it may pop up on other forums.


----------



## LizzieJ (5 April 2011)

It's probably worth posting this in New Lounge so more people will see it  Good luck!


----------



## haras (5 April 2011)

Look on this link.  Theres an email address and mobile number 

http://www.horsetrace.com/listings/l1326.php


----------



## vicky18 (16 April 2011)

jhoward said:



			admin/TFC cant give you any info due to data protection, but an email address would of been registered you could ask if they would forward an email on from you?? 

also an ip addy should be attached to the acount, if they are feeling really nice they may do a little google search and see if theres anything in the public domain they can tell you.. such as an advert for something. 

also try googling the user name it may pop up on other forums.
		
Click to expand...

thankyou so much for your help. tried admin asked them to foward my details to her, they tried but email bounced back. thankyou so much for your reply need all the help and advice i can get. thankyou


----------



## vicky18 (16 April 2011)

haras said:



			Look on this link.  Theres an email address and mobile number 

http://www.horsetrace.com/listings/l1326.php

Click to expand...

thankyou so so much.....really appreciate it. will let you no if i get hold of her.
THANKYOU


----------



## vicky18 (16 April 2011)

LizzieJ said:



			It's probably worth posting this in New Lounge so more people will see it  Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

thankyou will do.


----------



## YorksG (17 April 2011)

Do you have any more info about her, and have you tried looking for her on facebook. I know a young woman with this name, who also has family in Australia, let me know if you know anything about her, as I may be able to make contact.


----------



## vicky18 (17 April 2011)

YorksG said:



			Do you have any more info about her, and have you tried looking for her on facebook. I know a young woman with this name, who also has family in Australia, let me know if you know anything about her, as I may be able to make contact.
		
Click to expand...

Hi thanks for your help, yes tried face book but lots of v routledge. would be gratefull if you could try and do that for me. have found a phone no and email add have tried the phone no but no longer in use. also have sent a email. still waiting. thanks for your help really appreciate it.


----------



## Ludi-doodi (17 April 2011)

YorksG said:



			Do you have any more info about her, and have you tried looking for her on facebook. I know a young woman with this name, who also has family in Australia, let me know if you know anything about her, as I may be able to make contact.
		
Click to expand...




vicky18 said:



			Hi thanks for your help, yes tried face book but lots of v routledge. would be gratefull if you could try and do that for me. have found a phone no and email add have tried the phone no but no longer in use. also have sent a email. still waiting. thanks for your help really appreciate it.
		
Click to expand...

I think I know this person too - or certainly her mother - and I know people who will know her.  Search using the middle name Louise on facebook and you might find her!


----------



## YorksG (17 April 2011)

I think Ludi-doodi and I are thinking of the same family  I too know her mother and Grandmother, if it is the same girl. I am visiting someone else who knows thm on Tuesday, so may well have more info on Tuesday eve, will pm you OP if I get any info.


----------



## vicky18 (17 April 2011)

Ludi-doodi said:



			I think I know this person too - or certainly her mother - and I know people who will know her.  Search using the middle name Louise on facebook and you might find her!
		
Click to expand...

Hi thankyou so much for your help. i have found someone with the name vicky louise routledge on face book, i have sent her a mess, dont no if this is the right person. any more info would be gratefully appreciated. so gratefull for all the help everyone has given me. thankyou so much


----------



## jhoward (18 April 2011)

also if you know names, and areas the 192 website and give you lots of details.


----------



## vicky18 (29 April 2011)

vicky18 said:



			looking for the previous owner of my horse dan., she posted on horse and hound looking for him. sent mess but she has not been on since 09. im despreate to trace her so any help please.
		
Click to expand...

THANKYOU to everyone for all there help. i have found her, couldnt of done this with out you guys. so thankyou so so much for everyones help.


----------



## vicky18 (29 April 2011)

vicky18 said:



			Hi thankyou so much for your help. i have found someone with the name vicky louise routledge on face book, i have sent her a mess, dont no if this is the right person. any more info would be gratefully appreciated. so gratefull for all the help everyone has given me. thankyou so much
		
Click to expand...

hi thankyou so much it was the right person, been in touch vier fb, and phone, so glad i found her, it is so good to be able to fill in the blanks about my horses life. thankyou so much for your help. couldnt of done it with out you. THANKYOU


----------



## jhoward (29 April 2011)

that is such fab news


----------

